# [Aide] Raccourci pour formulaire Web



## kaiy75 (10 Juin 2021)

Hello,

Je n'ai quasiment aucune notion de l'application Shortcuts, mais je me suis rendu compte qu'elle me pourrait être bien utile.

Après plusieurs recherches, je n'arrive pas à avoir ma réponse. Je m'explique : grâce à cette page, je peux consulter l'état d'une demande de visa. Je dois à chaque fois rentrer mes coordonnées, puis remplir le captcha. Apparait ensuite une page avec l'état de ma demande (il n'y aucune génération de fichier).

Est-il possible de créer un raccourci pour remplir ce formulaire en un clic sans avoir à rentrer mes coordonnées à chaque fois ? Le captcha ne pose-t'il pas problème ?

J'ai essayé de me baser sur le raccourci de Macg pour générer l'attestation de déplacement mais je suis complètement perdu...

Merci


----------

